# Sale Sale Sale RAYMARINE DRAGONFLY GOLD BUNDLE



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Sale Sale Sale*

*RAYMARINE DRAGONFLY GOLD BUNDLE*

http://www.universalmania.com/raymarine-dragonfly-5-7-inch-gps-fishfinder-combo-with-transom-mount-us-coastal-gold-and-inland-lakes/

*E70085-GLD*

536.00

Use coupon code: *DRAGONFLYGLD* to get this reduced price!

Another Great Deal Not To Pass On

Features:
•	Large 5.7" 640x480 LCD with brilliant 1600 nit display is easy to read even in the brightest sunlight
•	Raymarine's exclusive ClearPulse® CHIRP technology delivers unrivaled resolution for structure and fish detection
•	Powerful two channel digital sonar engine simultaneously displays Down Vision and conventional sonar images
•	True dual beam transom-mount transducer accurately reveals fish location (25 degree wide beam) and extremely detailed views of structure (1.4 degree narrow fan beam), plus a high precision temperature sensor
•	High resolution Down Vision images up to 250 ft.
•	Conventional sonar performance up to 600 ft.
•	Lightning fast chart redraws with dedicated graphics co-processor
•	Built-in high performance 50 channel GPS sensor with fast-acquisition technology
•	Innovative design combines large display area and small mounting footprint


In the Box:
•	Raymarine Dragonfly 5.7" Sonar/GPS Display
•	Tilt/Swivel mounting bracket
•	True Dual Beam Transom Mount Transducer assembly with mounting bracket and sealing cap
•	Navionics Gold Chart
•	User Guide


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Hell of a deal. Wish their GPS interface was better. It is a pain to navigate to waypoints if you have a large waypoint list. Also they really need to be able to show the way point name on the chart. 

Great little machine other than these two items.


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Deal*

I would certainly agree - it does fit some needs more than others - and at this price we hope to make it all worth while 

Thanks for the great input

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





feelin' wright said:


> Hell of a deal. Wish their GPS interface was better. It is a pain to navigate to waypoints if you have a large waypoint list. Also they really need to be able to show the way point name on the chart.
> 
> Great little machine other than these two items.


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback – 

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]niversalmania.com
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *Sale Sale Sale*
> 
> *RAYMARINE DRAGONFLY GOLD BUNDLE*
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com


Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> *Sale Sale Sale*
> 
> *RAYMARINE DRAGONFLY GOLD BUNDLE*
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!!* and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for 

*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX*

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515





Universal Mania said:


> *Sale Sale Sale*
> 
> *RAYMARINE DRAGONFLY GOLD BUNDLE*
> 
> ...


----------

